# webshop erstellen



## tuti (16. Feb 2006)

Hi,

ih wollte wissen ob und wie man mit Java einen Webshop erstellen kann? Gibt es denn solche überhaupt? Oder muss man unbedingt diese PHP Sprache lernen um einen venünftigen Shop zu betreiben?
Ein bekannter Webshop ist xt commerce, datzu sollte man allerdings bischen PHP können, was ich leider nicht kann.
Ich dachte Java wäre so eine tolle sprache?  oder gibt es alternative Webshops zu xt commerce?

danke


----------



## AlArenal (16. Feb 2006)

Es gibt 1001 verschiedene Webshop-Systeme in allen erdenklichen Größen und Abarten und in so ziemlich jeder nur erdenklichen Sprache die serverseitig sinnvoll eingesetzt werden kann (C/C++ (CGI), Perl, Python, PHP, Ruby, Java, ...).

Also: 
1. Ja, man kann einen Webshop in Java entwickeln (siehe Intershop).
2. Ja, es gibt mehr Webshop-Software als die eine von dir genannte.


----------



## tuti (16. Feb 2006)

..aja und welche gute webshop software gibt es denn die auch frei zuerhalten ist, so wie xt commerce?  oder aber auch commerzielle?


----------



## AlArenal (16. Feb 2006)

Google?


----------

